# Was ist eine Blasc ID?



## Elondahoc (29. Mai 2006)

Was ist eine Blasc ID? und woher weiß ich welche ich hab?


----------



## Nyana (30. Mai 2006)

Wenn Du BLASC benutzt (Client) und Deine Daten uploadest, bekommen Deine Chars automatisch eine ID zugeteilt und Du kannst diese in Blasc finden, sie entsprechend Deiner Einstellungen ansehen und die Visitenkarten nutzen.


----------



## akinenton (30. Mai 2006)

Nyana schrieb:


> Wenn Du BLASC benutzt (Client) und Deine Daten uploadest, bekommen Deine Chars automatisch eine ID zugeteilt und Du kannst diese in Blasc finden, sie entsprechend Deiner Einstellungen ansehen und die Visitenkarten nutzen.


Und wo kann ich mir diese ID anschauen bzw. herausfinden?
Ich hab jetzt schon von 2 Chars die Daten geuploadet, allerdings weiß ich meine ID's net, was bedeutet, ich kann meine Profile trotzdem net sehen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also wollte ich mal wissen, wie ich denn diese ID herausfinden kann.
Vielen Dank im Vorraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogentod (30. Mai 2006)

> Und wo kann ich mir diese ID anschauen bzw. herausfinden?
> Ich hab jetzt schon von 2 Chars die Daten geuploadet, allerdings weiß ich meine ID's net, was bedeutet, ich kann meine Profile trotzdem net sehen. dunno.gif
> Also wollte ich mal wissen, wie ich denn diese ID herausfinden kann.
> Vielen Dank im Vorraus clap.gif



Wenn du auf der Blasc Seite bei  Spielersuche den Namen deines Chars eintippst dann zeigt er dir dein Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG Bogentod


----------



## akinenton (30. Mai 2006)

Bogentod schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Blasc Seite bei  Spielersuche den Namen deines Chars eintippst dann zeigt er dir dein Char
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verstehe nicht,  warum das bei mir trotzdem net geht.
Also ich starte WOW, hab auch eingestellt welche Chars der Anzeigen soll etc.
Dann wenn ich WOW beende sagt der halt erfolgreich geladen blablabla...
Aber wenn ich dann auf der BLASC Seite meinen Charakter-Namen eingebe, dann erscheint der da nicht...
Muss ich vielleicht den Charakter noch irgendwo registrieren?
Denn ich weiß nicht, wie ich den Charakter da sonst noch uploaden kann...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bogentod (31. Mai 2006)

akinenton schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht,  warum das bei mir trotzdem net geht.
> Also ich starte WOW, hab auch eingestellt welche Chars der Anzeigen soll etc.
> Dann wenn ich WOW beende sagt der halt erfolgreich geladen blablabla...
> Aber wenn ich dann auf der BLASC Seite meinen Charakter-Namen eingebe, dann erscheint der da nicht...
> ...



Also registrieren brauchste dich nicht noch extra, soviel mir bekannt ist. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch zur Zeit daran das Blasc einige Probleme mit dem Server haben. Du musst aber natürlich in den Einstellungen von Blasc die Chars angeben die übertragen werden sollen.


----------



## akinenton (31. Mai 2006)

Bogentod schrieb:


> Also registrieren brauchste dich nicht noch extra, soviel mir bekannt ist. Vielleicht liegt es ja auch zur Zeit daran das Blasc einige Probleme mit dem Server haben. Du musst aber natürlich in den Einstellungen von Blasc die Chars angeben die übertragen werden sollen.


Hab die Charakter ja angegeben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja mal schauen ob es jetzt geht. Sende das Ergebnis dann mit einem edit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit: Ok, es klappt. Lag wohl an der überlastung der BLASC Server. Trotzdem much thanks, for helping me 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

